# punto vendita



## ill3cm

I got a bit confused with the translation of "punto vendita"...referred to shop...
In the dictionary I ve found "*dealer*", but it actually sounds a bit strange....would it be ok sale point?
Thanx


----------



## fran06

I think we spoke about it before...didn't we?
Well anyway, I would use _*sale point*_, _dealer_ is more: _drug dealer_ ....I think.

Ciao


----------



## TimLA

When I see it in Italy it is mostly used as a place to sell a particular item. So, depending on the context:
"Point of Sale(s)"
"We sell..."
"Buy ... (it) here"
"Retail outlet"
"Dealer" (come hai detto)
"Agent"
"Merchant"
"Trader"

Tim


----------



## ill3cm

thanx!yes..we spoke about that before, i was checking out my translation and doubts came out!...Sale point should be ok!thanx!


----------



## carrickp

In AE we'd be more likely to say "point of sale" than "sale point." "Point of sale" has a specific meaning in marketing jargon -- the place where sales actually take place, and an opportunity for "point of sale advertising," which are those come-on signs and posters on store shelves, in aisles and near cash registers.


----------



## You little ripper!

carrickp said:
			
		

> In AE we'd be more likely to say "point of sale" than "sale point." "Point of sale" has a specific meaning in marketing jargon -- the place where sales actually take place, and an opportunity for "point of sale advertising," which are those come-on signs and posters on store shelves, in aisles and near cash registers.


Same in Australia.


----------



## Gianni2

What is sold at a 'punto vendita' in a train station?


----------



## brian

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> What is sold at a 'punto vendita' in a train station?


 Hi Gianni,

This may be of some help.  _Punto vendita_ can mean _sale point (point of sale) _but can refer either to a specific person--a seller, trader, dealer, etc.--or a place--sales table, outlet, etc.--or it can catch your attention by meaning _Buy (it) here! _and_ We sell_.  I've never seen one, but maybe this last reference would be something like _Punto vendita dei (per i) bigletti! = Sale point (point of sale) of/for tickets = Buy tickets here!_


Brian


----------



## DesertCat

Okay, I deleted my original message, but now I see he did say trains.  I assumed it was the machines...


----------



## brian

DesertCat said:
			
		

> Okay, I deleted my original message, but now I see he did say trains.  I assumed it was the machines...


Haha...I've not been to Italy yet, so I don't know exactly what they are. (I'm just surmising from the other thread...) Maybe it could be an actual person/sales stand _or_ a machine...?


Brian


----------



## ElaineG

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> What is sold at a 'punto vendita' in a train station?


 
Do you have more context? I just spent quite a bit of time on the trains and I don't recall either the sportelli where tickets are sold or the "biglietteria automatica" (the machine where you can buy them da solo) being expressly labelled "punta vendita", although both are of course "points of sale."

But, many Italian train stations, even smaller ones, contain a bar, an edicola and often a tabacchino (rolled into one establishment in smaller places), while the bigger cities have stores and kiosks selling everything from underwear to hamburgers.  In other words, a host of "punte vendite" for all sorts of things.

So more context would definitely help.


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> In other words, a host of "punte vendite" for all sorts of things.


Punto vendita -> punt*i* vendit*a*.

I agree. An explanation would help.
Nevertheless I would point out that nowadays "punto vendita" is one of the fashionable vague terms which tend to be more and more used to "label" any point of sale.
So some marketing "genius" may have defined a trivial "biglietteria FS" as a "punto vendita FS"  

Uinni


----------



## Gianni2

All I can add in the way of context is the list of possible services one can find in train stations, i.e., biglietteria, self-service, extra urbani, urbani, biglietti altri vettori, deposito bagagli, vendita orario, park bici, park auto and ,finally, punti vendita.
HTH


----------



## uinni

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> All I can add in the way of context is the list of possible services one can find in train stations, i.e., biglietteria, self-service, extra urbani, urbani, biglietti altri vettori, deposito bagagli, vendita orario, park bici, park auto and ,finally, punti vendita.
> HTH


 
So the meaning is simply: "negozi"=shops 
I hate this Italian habit of making such useless language re-stylings  !

Uinni


----------



## moodywop

uinni said:
			
		

> So the meaning is simply: "negozi"=shops
> I hate this Italian habit of making such useless language re-stylings  !


 
Uinni, hai perfettamente ragione! Penso di sapere chi è il colpevole. Se andate sul sito di una qualunque marca di elettrodomestici, prodotti audio ecc. o di una catena di negozi c'è sempre la lista dei "punti vendita". Persino la più nota catena di librerie (comincia con F...) ha "cerca il punto vendita a te più vicino" sul suo sito. Perché non "libreria"? 

Per fortuna (quasi) nessuno lo usa. Chi direbbe mai "sai qual è il punto vendita della X/dei prodotti X più vicino?". 

C'è persino un punto vendita dentro un altro punto vendita :

_I punti vendita XXX sono presenti in tutta Italia...La rete è costituita da 400 punti vendita (collocati all’interno di negozi specializzati, catene commerciali, agenzie, ecc.) _


----------



## uinni

moodywop said:
			
		

> C'è persino un punto vendita dentro un altro punto vendita :
> 
> _I punti vendita XXX sono presenti in tutta Italia...La rete è costituita da 400 punti vendita (collocati all’interno di negozi specializzati, catene commerciali, agenzie, ecc.) _


 
Diciamo che i punti vendita hanno una loro d'être (spazi dedicati ad un certo prodotto (di una certa marca, per esempio) all'interno di locali commerciali che generalmente trattano altro o prodotti meno specifici) ma poi lanciata la moda tutti vogliono fare i fighi ed usano il termine a sproposito - così fra qualche anno andremo a comprare il pane all'apposito punto vendita, anziché in panetteria o nel relativo reparto del supermercato  

Uinni


----------



## DesertCat

Brian, here's a picture of one such machine http://europeforvisitors.com/venice/images/v_rr_station_ticket_machine.jpg

In my deleted post I just said I thought it should be punto di vendita (if referring to the point of sale ticket vending machine).  But, if punto vendita just means dealer or seller (per WR), then I guess there is more flexibility.


----------



## bra_mik

Devo tradurre "punto vendita" nel modo più generico possibile. Nel senso che devo intendere con questo termine: catene della grande distribuzione piccole negozi botteghe etc. Ogni locale in cui si vende.

Punto vendita in italiano ha appunto questo ampio significato.

Solo che ho trovato diverse traduzioni che pero' non mi convincono fino in fondo.

1) point of sale  (pos)

2) point of purchase 

3) retail outlet

4) sales outlet


1) non mi convince tanto perche' mi sembra che oramai indichi più che altro gli appaerecchietti per pagare alle casse con bancomat o carte di credito

2) forse è quello che mi convince di piu' ma la prospettiva è piu legata la punto di vista del cliente che del venditore.

3) outlet mi sa di specifico piu' legato allo spaccio aziendale

4) come 3)


Mi sapete consigliare ?
Grazie


----------



## Parergon

sales unit


----------



## GavinW

Either 3 or 4, in quanto outlet (come sales outlet o retail outlet) non è minimamente collegato al senso di "spaccio (aziendale)". Alternatively, the generic term "store" (which is universal, and specifically the main word in AE for what we Britons call a "shop").


----------



## bra_mik

GavinW said:


> Either 3 or 4, in quanto outlet (come sales outlet o retail outlet) non è minimamente collegato al senso di "spaccio (aziendale)". Alternatively, the generic term "store" (which is universal, and specifically the main word in AE for what we Britons call a "shop").



Stavo infatti pensando a 
Sale stores
o retail stores


----------



## GavinW

bra_mik said:


> Stavo infatti pensando a
> Sale stores
> o retail stores


 
OK, but sale stores (or even sales stores) is tautological, and thus almost "nonsensical" (for want of a better word). Retail stores sounds OK, though. But I still prefer either "retail outlets" or "stores", tout court. ;-)


----------



## MinaHark

Hello!
I don't know how to translate this sentence:
"la società gestisce i punti vendita diretti da consulenti turistici professionisti associati, ad oggi presenti in svariate città"
my translation:
"the company runs the dealers? managed by professional associated tourist consultants, which are present in different cities today".
Thanks a lot


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hai letto questo?

punto vendita


----------



## MinaHark

Paulfromitaly said:


> Hai letto questo?
> 
> punto vendita


 
Grazie. Mi scuso ma non l'avevo visto.
e per quanto riguarda "diretto da consulenti turistici professionisti associati", la mia traduzione va bene?
Grazie e scusate ancora


----------



## ladyanomis

Devo tradurre: espositori per punto vendita con strutture complesse ed esclusive
Point of sale (outlet) displays made with complex and exclusive structures ?

Grazie


----------



## TimLA

Ciao,

espositori per punto vendita con strutture complesse ed esclusive
Point of sale (outlet) displays made with complex and exclusive structures

Mi pare che sia bene, ma quella "esclusiva/e" mi dà dei problemi.
Indica "molto particulare" o "unico" or forse ha una sfumatura legale come "diritto di esclusiva"?


----------



## ladyanomis

esclusivo  nel senso di molto particolare, unico


----------



## TimLA

Point of sale displays with complex and unique structures.


----------



## ladyanomis

Grazie mille!


----------



## manuchacha

Ciao,

Come si dice *punto vendita*? Esempio: svolgere attività di marketing direttamente presso il punto vendita (giusto per dare un contesto, in questo caso il punto vendita è un distributore di benzina dove ovviamente viene venduata benzina ma anche altri alrticoli tipo olio, lubrificanti per auto, e altre cose di cui ignoro il nome ) e spesso hanno anche un bar)?

to undertake marketing activities directly at the sales point (????)

thanks


----------



## tranquilspaces

"at the point of sale"


----------



## macforever

Point of sale(s) is the location where a transaction occurs.
Macforever


----------



## tranquilspaces

No, it also refers to the timing.


----------



## Alxmrphi

tranquilspaces said:


> No, it also refers to the timing.



I hadn't thought of that, but yeah, completely correct!
I do think here though it refers to _il luogo._..


----------



## tranquilspaces

One clarification, though - this term assumes that the customer is already going to buy something else. For example, if you are on a website and you put something in your cart and start to check out, and a little pop-up window comes up showing you a complementary product you might enjoy - that is point-of-sale marketing.

If you are marketing a product to someone, and you want them to buy it right on the spot, but they were not planning to buy anything from you before that - then it is NOT point-of-sale marketing.


----------



## manuchacha

wow! thank you very much to all of you!
cheers


----------

